# Weightlifting Books



## bscastro (Jul 23, 2002)

Does anyone have any recommendations on books on weight lifting and strength training? I got a gift certificate for the bookstore and am looking for a good book to get.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 23, 2002)

,,,is the one that I would recommend, if it's still in print. I have many more but that's the one I always go back to. I bought mine in 88 and it's now a little worn out so I'm thinking about buying another copy


----------



## Bagatha (Jul 29, 2002)

I thought arnolds book was quite thorough, I recently bought Joe Weiders "The Edge", its alright, I liked it, talked about excersises (as they all do) but it went a little bit further into how muscles work/respond  and some supps.


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 29, 2002)

b, look for "complete conditioning for the martial arts".  great book, i cant remember the author though, but, each routine described can be adapted to suit your personal goals............respects.


----------



## bscastro (Jul 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'll check the books out and see which one looks best!

Bryan


----------

